# Dubai Based Company Always Delay in Paying Salary



## jojo taga cebu (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi.

I am new in Dubai and I've recently joined a company for 3 months already. I was just wondering because our salary is always delayed. Please advise me. Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Who knows? Because they don't have money? Because they do have but they don't have ethics so they think is ok to withhold salaries? The reason is not important, just report them with the Ministry of Labour  You need to go there personally to file a complain, if it's a few of you even better.


----------



## jojo taga cebu (Mar 21, 2012)

Going to labor is an option. But I was thinking of finding another company. Since my current company is not member of the free zone, I would be obliged to pay a certain amount for bridged of contract as what I read from the contract I signed. That would not be a problem for me. I can pay that. But what I'm afraid of is that if I do that the owner would somehow charge cases against me and will not give away NOC for whatever purpose just like what happen to my co-employee. Please advice me. Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Like I said, go to the MOL and take a copy of your contract and see what they say. They would act as a mediator and help in case your current employer tries to take advantage of you. For this kind of stuff is best to go directly to the MOL rather than take advice from us since we may not fully aware of the laws and especially of what your contract says. I don't know if your employer has the right to withhold the NOC from you or not, or if a new employer would need that from you. So best to ask directly to them is my advice


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The easy answer is to go to the MOL. In reality, what do you think will happen to you if you do?

There is no way of making an anonymous complaint to the MOL, and I don't know of any company that would take kindly to being reported. Even if you didn't resign, I would wager that very soon after the complaint was filed you would receive your verbal and written warnings for some petty thing and you would then be out of a job.

For what it's worth, I have not been paid on the same day by my company for the last 3 years. My pay will hit my account anytime between the 1st and the 15th of the month, though it has been as late as the 20th.

Just another thing companies in Dubai think they can do, and actually do, to their employees


----------

